Ask HN: What can your company do to fight the Wuhan coronavirus? - lokl
======
tempsy
Unless your company is Abbvie or Gilead, I don't think there's a lot your
average company can specifically do.

The best thing any company can do is to offer paid sick leave and make
employees feel psychologically safe for choosing to stay home and recover when
they are sick so they never feel pressured to show up with a cold or flu and
get everyone else sick.

~~~
smt88
> _best thing any company can do is to offer paid sick leave and make
> employees feel psychologically safe for choosing to stay home and recover_

Most companies don't do this, so it sounds like there's a lot of progress to
be made.

------
quickthrower2
One quick idea is to limit travel when video conferencing will do. This is
also good for carbon footprint, and profit and work life balance.

